# Fresh water tank



## 95524 (Jun 22, 2005)

I have just taken delivery of a new Swift Sundance 590 RS and find it strange there is no outside drain tap for fresh water tank. It seems stupid that you have to lift carpet and panel to get to screw top and then you have to put your hand in the tank to pull out a bung. I do not want to leave stale water in the tank. Anybody fitted a tap or any other ideals


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Paul &Sue you can drain most water out via the taps / sink :lol: other than that use the van more :lol: ENJOY
terry


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

It wont just be a hole in the floor there will be a pipe of some description to drain it, if you extend the pipe to the side of the van you can put a plastic tap on it.


----------

